# Damp Rainy Mid 50's NOT GOOD FOR PAINTING right?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/vacationplanner/tenday/19152

Ok MY belief is that this weather is NOT good for painting. I am looking at 3 bedrooms? I know that or at least THINK that Thursday and Friday will be good, (according to the link) but today and especially Saturday will not? Is this correct? Or am I misinformed? Don't want paint, not sticking, blistering, peeling, etc.

You have all been a weatlh of knowledge and I APPRECIATE ALL YOUR HELP! :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

You are painting inside, right? Is the house heated? 
Should be no problem. The rooms can be done with most paints above 50 , but might take longer to dry. Humidity can also slow drying down. If the house has heat- turn it on. it will help with both.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

How's it going Evil? Brushjockey's got you. If we couln't paint inside when it rains, geez, we'd never work. That said, there are days when rain is so bad that it does affect interior painting, but not, as brush said, to the point of causing failure as long as you watch extended dry times in high humidity. Take care.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And don't try to rush your subsequent coats. Actually cooler temperatures and 50s are fine can actually extend your working time where you might want it---painting your trim. If you have a fan or dehumidifier turn them on to help airflow from the rooms.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL for you input!!!! :thumbsup: I think I will just wait until tomorrow and Friday and probably Sunday! If I paint one bedroom tomorrow maybe second bedroom tomorrow, then I can second coat those two and first coat the third. That should be enough drying time even with heavy rains on Saturday. I have the heat set on 60 now, (nobody living there) so I will crank it up to 65? and should be able to second coat on Sunday? Thanks!! Just want this to come out right and make the warden happy! :jester:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

The holmesburg warden?


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> The holmesburg warden?


Nah, my wife! LOL Guess she will be the Holme Circle Warden!


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

you do not have to have high Relative humidity just because it is raining. it can rain on a cool dry day. most people tend to mix humidity,realative humidity and rain in as the same thing. it will rain when you have a 100% humidity in the atmosphre and the air can not hold the moisture any longer (rain clouds). when the rain reaches the ground on that cool day your relative humidity could only be 60%. relative humidity is the amount of moisture in the air compared to its saturation level. so yes you can paint if it is raining outside, most paints allow up to 85% realative humidity and at least 5 degrees above the dew point temerature and rising for application. the dew point is the temp at which water vapor will condense and its what will ruin a good paint job fast.


----------

